# Player/DM Wanted Los Angeles CA



## darceman (Jan 20, 2005)

Our group has been playing for several years (AD&D 3.5/Forgotten Realms) and just getting ready to start a fresh campaign in Waterdeep. Our ranks have swelled such that we are actually looking for another competant DM and player to join us so we can spin off into two groups of 1 DM & 4 players per group. Our ages range from 25-38 and we play once a week on Thursday nights (7:00 PM to Midnight+) in the West Hills (San Fernando Valley) aera. Gaming style consists of a mix of Roleplay with Standard hack and Slash action. We are possibly toying with the idea of developing the two groups to interact in a CO-DM environment if the right game balance can be struck. Even the thought of the two groups being independant but adventuring in the same local and effecting each other has crossed our minds. Just a thought. If interested in DMing or just playing, please email: darceman1@aol.com.


----------



## D'nemy (Mar 8, 2005)

You guys still looking...?

Let me know! Thanks!

D'nemy


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Apr 23, 2005)

*Updates?*

Yes, how are you doing?  Need players?  A D.M.?  Inquiring minds _want to know._


----------



## Pappy91011 (May 6, 2005)

*North Hollywood group seeks gamers!*

Yo guys!  If you all are interesting, I play in a group that games in North Hollywood EVERY Sunday and has been doing so for about 4 years.  We are currently looking to add new players to our roster.  Right now we are playing a 3.5 Planescape campaign, but that seems to be winding down.  Afterwards we are most likely going to try a Star Wars RPG set in the Knights of the Old Republic era.  

If any of you guys are interested, just reply ro e-mail me at ppiumetti@charterinternet.com


----------

